# My little beanie baby!



## HaleyHobbs (Jul 15, 2014)

I got this little guy because he has a splayed leg, soooooo, we couldn't really sell him. 

Bean was thought to be a white face but his crest and cheeks just popped out some yellow! He was bred in an aviary so I have no idea his parents.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Awww he's adorable. I love it when they cuddle on plushies!

He has light yellow down because he's split to whiteface...or he's a pastelface, I can't quite tell, I don't have experience with that mutation


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh, he's so cute! In the second picture he really looks like a little dinosaur.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

So adorable!


----------



## HaleyHobbs (Jul 15, 2014)

His crest though is yellow! And I think he may be a pastel face and I am stoked! It's like a surprise. Him, being bred in an aviary, there is no way to know what he is. And my bosses aviary has every mutation out there lol.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

That little face!


----------



## HaleyHobbs (Jul 15, 2014)

*beanie*

Beanie is so big now it's crazy!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Soooo cute!!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh my goodness, Beanie is totally precious! 

Lots of young cockatiels look the same, but something about Beanie. He could be a cockatiel model!


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

God he is sooooo adorable.


----------



## HaleyHobbs (Jul 15, 2014)

Awwww, beanie definatelly thinks he's a little model!


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Aww so cute!


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Sooo cute ! I demand more pictures ! ;D


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Me too! Do post more pictures.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

He's got bedroom eyes


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

You mean large eyes?


----------

